# Symptoms of jaundice?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

My hedgie's tummy is looking a bit yellow these days... I think it's from him peeing (he like... practically drags his tummy around, and he will sometimes go sit/lie on his litter box when he's out and about and watching him... because, well, I guess he feels safe there for some reason), but I'm not sure @[email protected]

Are there any other symptoms I can look for?

I did a search on the forum and I did not find anything, which is why I'm asking


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what jaundice is...but my hedgie's tummy is yellow sometimes too. I know it's from him peeing though, because it wasn't after I washed him. So maybe that's it?? try washing him?? I'm sorry I can't be of any help since I really don't know what that is... :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It sounds like its probably from his fur getting pee on it. I think the biggest visable symptom of jaundice in humans is a yellowish tinge to the skin but not sure if its the same for hedgies. Sounds like in Kashi's case though its probably from him walking low and dragging  If yours goes potty in one place you can try papertowel to see if it works good for you, Ive see when mine goes potty and it is instantly absorbed no matter how much he goes (which is a ton). I use Bounty (the Quicker Picker Upper lmao) because I got a store brand before and it was so thin that it was worthless. Not to say all store brands are like this I've just found Bounty has worked the best for me


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah... I never noticed this until now, and I haven't given him a foot bath in a while (recently he has started wheeling near the outer edge of the wheel, so his poop just falls off onto the floor) because I haven't had the need to... so I think I'm just being paranoid :lol:

I just read some horror stories about jaundice when I did the search which made me more worried :/


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He's probably just being a dirty boy, nothing to worry about. Both of my piggies do it, too.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I think you're right Sela, just me being paranoid :lol:

But you really can't help but get a little worried when you read posts on jaundice and how the owners found it late, etc 

I just searched up "yellow tummy" and that was the only thing that appeared so i was like D:

He seems to be doing just fine though... so I doubt anything is wrong 

I'm taking him for a check up soon anyway, so if something is wrong, I will find out then ^-^


----------

